# Fewer Locations for the SE?



## bonniferous (Jan 4, 2022)

I just logged onto NCEES to schedule my exam for this April and OKC is no longer an option. I then checked Fort Worth and it wasn't listed either. That means all Oklahomans have to go to either Houston, TX or Topeka, KS to take the exam. Does anyone know what's going on?


----------



## Shannonsider_2016 (Jan 4, 2022)

Unfortunate consequence of having the new CBT for the PE exam and the same P&P for the SE exam means there is less demand - so it's not cost effective for NCEES to maintain their previous testing facilities. There was a previous thread that discussed this - see below. 

No SE Exam Location in Maryland!? | Professional Engineer & PE Exam Forum (engineerboards.com)


----------



## tharealsimba (Jan 7, 2022)

I've been scratching my head about the same issue, I was looking for a New York location and I can no longer find it. Like @Shannonsider_2016 said, this is a result of the PE exam being converted to a computer based format. I found this post that confirms it:

April 2022 PE Structural exam administration - NCEES


----------



## psustruct (Feb 4, 2022)

I just looked into this. I need to drive to Richmond, VA, which is 4.5 hours away. Damn, why couldn't I have passed it in October. These people are really getting under my skin!!!!


----------



## psustruct (Feb 4, 2022)

bonniferous said:


> I just logged onto NCEES to schedule my exam for this April and OKC is no longer an option. I then checked Fort Worth and it wasn't listed either. That means all Oklahomans have to go to either Houston, TX or Topeka, KS to take the exam. Does anyone know what's going on?


I think they are just being a bunch a $&#holes.


----------



## steel (Feb 11, 2022)

yeah, this was confirmed months ago. With only a few test takers for SE exam, it makes no sense for NCEES to rent the large venues that were previously required for SE+PE takers.


----------

